# Rent prices in Abbotsford/Chilliwack?



## debz12 (Mar 29, 2009)

Hi
Could anyone give me a rough idea on prices for renting a 3 bed house/apartment in either of these areas?
Cheers


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

debz12 said:


> Hi
> Could anyone give me a rough idea on prices for renting a 3 bed house/apartment in either of these areas?
> Cheers


Thay looking at this website for some idea of prices:-

Fabulous Executive Home Rental in Mission - Abbotsford Homes For Rent - Kijiji Abbotsford


----------

